# Suggestions for millipede safe plants?



## Wastedpotentiel (Sep 15, 2020)

I've got a colony of giant african millipedes.  Im trying to find plants i can put in thier terrarium that won't be toxic if they are eaten. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 17, 2020)

@BepopCola might be able to help you out on that one.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## BepopCola (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh boy, my A. gigas try to eat everything. 
I think long term, as far as not being chewed on, I've had success with spider plants, Boston fern, and bromeliads.


----------



## Wastedpotentiel (Sep 23, 2020)

BepopCola said:


> Oh boy, my A. gigas try to eat everything.
> I think long term, as far as not being chewed on, I've had success with spider plants, Boston fern, and bromeliads.


Thanks for the suggestions. Do you keep them Also? I assume these plants are all non toxic to them? I have a money tree in there with them but its growing alot faster than I anticipated. Which woudnt be a problem but I have very low humidity where I live so a lid is a must to keep it up


----------



## BepopCola (Sep 24, 2020)

Wastedpotentiel said:


> I assume these plants are all non toxic to them?


 I'm assuming the same. However, I usually remove a plant if starts being eaten... with the exception of a Christmas cactus. I had a A. gigas eat a lot of one and proceed to die.


----------

